# garage mort



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am at the moment trying to book a site in France. Can anybody explain what a garage mort is? I know it translates as a dead garage but what does that mean?

Craigy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

storage space?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

i have just spoken to a french person and she has never heard of it 

John


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Wondering if it is a mortuary or some such???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

In what context? Is it a facility available at the site? Something nearby?

Gerald


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

BognorMike you're right - it means caravan storage


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

woohoo - i get the prize - which is?


----------

